# Gewicht > Overgewicht >  Sportcoach etc..

## hedgehog

Hoi,

ik ben nieuw hier op dit forum, dus weet nog niet helemaal hoe alles hier werkt. Maar ik heb een vraag.

Ikzelf heb te kampen met een dwangmatige eetstoornis (Compulsive Overeating Disorder als het ware) en heb daardoor ook overgewicht. Bovendien heb ik sporten nooit vol kunnen houden. Ik heb verder ook psychische stoornissen, waardoor het allemaal wat ingewikkelder ligt om te sporten en om van dat dwangmatige af te komen. 

Nu vroeg ik me af of het mogelijk was dat je ergens een sportcoach kon krijgen.. Ik heb wel eens verhalen gehoord over mensen die het via pgb hadden geregeld. Of mensen die daar met PMT of fysiotherapie mee bezig waren. Zou het daarin mogelijk zijn?

Ik wil namelijk heel graag afvallen, maar ik vind weinig sporten echt zo leuk om vol te houden. Alleen skeeleren leek me al heel lang erg leuk. Heb het tot nog toe nooit gedurfd, maar vandaag heb ik de stap gezet om skeelers te kopen. Heb me goed voor laten lichten en heb allerlei bescherming gekocht. Nu heb ik dus iemand nodig waarvan ik de technieken kan leren en die me wat kan coachen + motiveren. Hier in de buurt zijn helaas geen skateclubs of cursussen.  :Frown:  En ik wil dit gewoon vaak gaan doen, zodat ik conditie op ga bouwen, af kan vallen en op een gegeven moment meer kan verdragen op sportgebied. Sowieso heb ik door psychische klachten ook veel lichamelijke klachten gekregen. Vandaar dat het allemaal zo samen ligt, en ik daarin extra steun nodig heb.

Heeft iemand ervaring met deze dingen? Dat ze een sportcoach hebben op wat voor manier? En hoe bevalt het? Als iemand weet hoe ik dit zou kunnen regelen, dan hoor ik het graag. Hoop dat mijn verhaal en vraag een beetje duidelijk zijn.  :Smile: 

Groetjes, Hedgehog

PS: Je kunt me altijd PM'en als je wilt weten om welke regio het gaat bijv.  :Wink:

----------


## Ronald68

Hoi Hedgehog,

Zelf ben ik fervent hardloper en trainer. Helaas al heel lang geblesseerd. Het fijne aan hardlopen vind ik dat je lekker buiten bent en alles even van je af kunt zetten. Skeeleren is ook zo'n sport die je kunt beoefenen wanneer je wilt. Lekker er op uit en alles even lekker vergeten, ten minste dat denk ik. Zelf heb ik nog nooit geskeelerd dus kan je helaas geen tips geven. Mijn kinderen beoefenen de sport wel en vinden het erg leuk. Ze gaan er zelfs op naar school.

Super dat je het initiatief genomen hebt. Nu een beetje doorzettingsvermogen en de rest komt vanzelf. Hopelijk ga je het leuk vinden zodat je gaat skeeleren voor de lol en niet omdat het "moet".

----------


## Four Roses

Hoi Hedgehog,

Ben je op zoek naar een goede personal trainer die je ook op kan beuren of ben je op zoek naar een trainer die ook een psychosociale achtergrond heeft?
Voor de eerste heb ik een goede tip voor je. Ik sport zelf bij Fitness First en daar werken ze met hele goede personal trainers tegen redelijke prijzen en is de begeleiding super!

----------


## hedgehog

Bedankt voor de reacties!  :Smile: 

Het gaat mij nu puur om iemand die met me zou kunnen skeeleren, en die me de fijne kneepjes van die sport kan leren, zoals het afremmen, draaien, en misschien dat mijn angst een beetje verdwijnt om te vallen. Want daar heb ik momenteel nog veel last van. Tja, een beginneling he? :P 
Ik heb al een aantal keer een sport geprobeerd, zoals fitness en badminton. Maar allebei heb ik afgehaakt. Fitness was voor mij niet dé sport. Vond het niet zo leuk, waardoor de motivatie al heel snel weg was. En badminton vond ik vooral lastig omdat het een groepssport was. Dan wordt de drempel net iets te hoog voor mij. Vandaar dat ik uitgekomen ben op skeeleren. En om dat echt vol te houden om conditie op te bouwen, moet ik dat wel vaak per week doen. En vooral in het begin gaat dat in mijn eentje nog veel te moeizaam, omdat ik het nog een beetje eng vind en zo. En ik heb momenteel erg weinig conditie. 

Dus ik baal wel een beetje dat er geen skateclub of zo in de buurt is hier. 

@ Four Roses: Ik denk dat die fitness first niet bepaald naast de deur ligt voor mij.  :Frown:  Het liefst heb ik wel een coach met zo'n psychosociale achtergrond, hoewel het niet per sé nodig is. Als ze me maar zouden kunnen begeleiden. (Woon in overijssel trouwens).

----------


## Four Roses

Hebben ze in Overijssel geen skateclubs? Een vriendin van vroeger van me zat bij een skateclub en er worden ook vaak dingen georganiseerd als friday night skate. In Rotterdam is er jaarlijks tijdens de zomer de wednesday night skate. Als je zo'n netwerkje vindt (op het internet) bijvoorbeeld, dan kom je vast wel via-via-via bij een club of iemand in Overijssel die je de fijne kneepjes van het skeeleren kan leren.

Dichtstbijzijnde Fitness First heb ik in Hoogeveen gevonden, ook niet naast de deur..

----------


## hedgehog

Ik heb uiteindelijk wel een skatecursus gevonden, die van de winkel is waarbij ik de skeelers heb gekocht. Moet ik alleen wel elke keer voor naar Zwolle, maar dat is nog te overzien. Het zijn toch maar 5 lessen. En het zijn daar zeker wel goede instructeurs die daar werken. Heb mn skeelers immers ook gekocht van een bekende Nederlandse marathon schaatser. :P

Maar voor daarna zoek ik dan nog wel een skeelermaatje of zo. Heb het vandaag even geprobeerd. Ik krijg wel mega last van mn benen + voeten. Wat brandt dat zeg! Maar ik ben ook niks gewend en leun natuurlijk met mn volle gewicht op de skeelers.

Mijn vraag blijft nog wel bestaan dus voor een skeelermaatje. Dus mocht hier ooit iemand reageren of tips hebben, dan hoor ik het graag.  :Smile:

----------


## Four Roses

Hoi Hedgehog,

Dan zou ik mij toch richten op de diverse skateverenigingen die er vast wel in je buurt zijn of berichtjes plaatsen op websites die daarmee te maken hebben, dan heb je meer kans om een skeelermaatje te vinden dan op een medische site denk ik.

Succes!  :Smile:

----------

